# Hymer-Brownhills support Thread



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I have linked Hymer - Brownhills along with Brownhills - Hymer

I have bought from both, I must admit it did not go 100% on either occasion although it was resolved in the end. It was a Minor to semi major problem with each purchase. A contact with both Depots solved the issues in the end. I had a major issue with the Hymer (This did not spoil our time with the van) with a stern word with the Service/repair dept. It was booked in and repaired. I will give this advice to anyone buying from any dealership, if on handover everything is 100% it does not matter. It is if after 1.2.3.4.or however many nights you have a problem, if it is within the warranty.....would your dealer honour it? Well so far Hymer / Brownhills have as far as we are concerened.
So this is the support Hymer / Brownhills thread.
Could you please keep your non - support Complaints for a different thread.

Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Our dealings with Hymer - Preston have been nothing but favourable.

Both with minor under-warranty faults (very minor) and major accident repair work.


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

Ditto re- Durham branch. Staff friendly and helpful and after-sales/warranty work very competent. Very pleased with our Hymer so far.


----------



## 107911 (Oct 27, 2007)

We have had warranty done on our van at Brownhills Newark even though we did not buy it from them and they even washed it.
It did not completely go to plan but was sorted in the end so well done Brownhills.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi bought from HymerUK very pleased with deal & handover been to B/hills Swindon for recall & first hab. service with a couple of little jobs under guarantee very friendly helpful & professional would have no qualms in using again.
This could be an interesting thread. So well done Steve.

Alex.


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Purchased my van over a year ago from Hymer UK and have been back a couple of times for annual habitation check, vehicle service, warranty work and some other bits and pieces. Nothing seems to be too much trouble for them, all the work has been done as required and very satisfied with them.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've had no problems that can be directly attributed to Brownhills/ HUK. I phoned them a couple of days after picking the van up last year to reports some parts were missing. They had to back-ordered from the suppliers but I still had them inside of a week. I've also phoned the Newcastle branch for technical advice on several occasions & they've been V. helpfull.

This is however my first van so can't make a direct comparison with anyone else. 

So far I'm happy  

Dave.


----------



## Doubletread (May 11, 2005)

*Brownhills*

I bought a Hymer from Brownhills Newark three years ago and have no complaints. My impression is that service department is worked beyond its capacity but problems with the van were minor and due to poor finish by Hymers. I thought Brownhills are expensive for mechanical and habitation servicing but, they give you very clear indication of their charges before they do work. The odd spare part I required they were first class. I would buy from them again but go elsewhere for servicing - so what nothing wrong with that.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We got our Hymer from Newark about 10 months ago, we had a few problems on collection. Basically the van was not ready, but this was sorted out the next day and we eventually got compensation from them for our out of pocket expenses.

We have had warranty work done at both Newark and Durham. The Newark branch does seem too busy for its own good/size. The Durham branch so far has been much better. They have even finished off a warranty job Newark started but were waiting for parts to finish. Much better communication form Durham too.

We would buy again from Brownhills, if the price was right.


Richard...


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

We bought our Hymer from Westcroft Cannock, just about the time it became part of Brownhills / HymerUK. 
As we live in Wigan, Brownhills / HymerUK Preston was where I went for help with a couple of minor items - straps for the bike rack &c. They sorted it out pronto and FoC.

A few weeks later, we were due to go on our first trip abroad when I noticed a leak from the kitchen tap. I got as far as removing the tap to examine it, but didn't have the appropriate tool to dismantle it (I suppose I could have fixed it if I had). Brownhills put me on to HymerUK, and I explained that I really didn't have time to book the MH in for repair, but that I would appreciate having the part so I could fit it at home. They supplied the tap the next day, under warranty. I was very surprised, as I expected that "warranty work" would have to be done by them.

Well done Brownhills / HymerUK up to now.

There is a downside, though. I was there middle of last year, looking to upgrade. When they asked what I was looking for in terms of PEx value, they were most dismissive, and implied the price I'd paid (from their own firm) had been excessive :~)

Actually, I think I got a rather good price when I bought :~)


----------



## 89194 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

I spent a lot of money on a Hymer 754 with 17,000 miles on the clock from Hymer Preston almost three years ago. Shortly after arriving home after my 400 mile journey, I found that the front tyres were slick. I'm pretty sure they were ok when I left Hymer so my diagnosis was tracking.

I telephoned Hymer immediately, but I was told such items are not covered by the warranty even though I had only done 400 miles. I asked to be put through to the senior sales manager that I had dealt with and he was completely dismissive and suggested I may have hit something on the way home.

I sourced a pair of new tyres locally and had the tracking adjusted. It was miles out. No problem since.

I haven't been back to Hymer since - neither will I.

John.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You're in the wrong thread Bigjohn, the original request was....



> So this is the support Hymer / Brownhills thread.
> Could you please keep your non - support Complaints for a different thread.


Plenty of "lets slag off Hymeruk/Brownhills" posts elsewhere for you to vent your spleen :wink:

pete


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

We purchased our Rapido 985F from B/Hills Newark in May 2006 and we have been back several times for warranty work and we are pleased so far with the purchase.

The one thing that is so upsetting is that even now 21 mths. later i am still waiting for warranty work to be done, through no fault of the dealer but we live quite a long way from them and it is getting dammed expensive running up and down the A1.

Would i buy from Brownhills again, YES, but i will not be so patient next time with the warranty/recalls.

One thing i did notice recently (i have been away 2 months) is that the ASK TOM has now changed. Is Tom still in charge and if so was it getting too much for him sorting out the long suffering owners.

Bob


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*repost*

Hi (was asked to post this here)
My E560 was in for a fridge fault. It was repaired quickly and efficiently as usual with Alan at the Durham Branch phoning me 3 times to keep me up to date. 
On returning home I found a really odd noise coming from the MH (which wasn't there when I left) and took it back. It wasn't their problem, a fault with the tow bar relay, but they did a temp repair for me and even phoned the towbar company to explain what had to be done! 
Well done ! yet again! 
Barry


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Just bought from Cannock. Did feel it was a case of had your money not interested after an initial confrontation with salesman over taxing vehicle and end of month sales figures, and dealing with a person in aftersale who had ony just started. But i resolved the only problem which was a worn spare.Cant fault the workshop who i eventually spoke to he had a spare wheel waiting for me even though it was 4pm on saturday afternoon.
Rob


----------



## 98202 (Mar 18, 2006)

as a customer of Brownhills, i had great service and attention when the camera broke and the speedo was faulty - remembering they didn't make the thing in the first place - they did their best to fix it when it went wrong


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have had both my Hymers serviced by Brownhills and never had a problem. This latest one had a wiring fault from new, fixed by Richard without any difficulty, fitted extra leisure batteries very professionally and I can't say that I have experienced any difficulties with them over a 6 year period.


----------

